# Happy Mother's Day



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Mother's day to all


----------



## prempitorystrike (Apr 21, 2010)

thank you and Happy Mothers day to you too  and Happy mothers day as well to all other mothers out there


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep, yep yep!!!!
Happy day to all you Mothers!!!!!
Cheers!!!!


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Mother's Day to ALL!!!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy mothers day to all mothers .....


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Mother's Day to everyone!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Mother's Day to everyone: mothers, children of mothers, partners of mothers, friends of mothers, parents of mothers, people who mother those who need mothering (including stray cats and wounded ferrets), and anyone who holds a hand that needs holding in this big, bustling world.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Happy Mother's Day*


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Mother's Day. I just tried calling my Mom and she has her home phone forwarded to her cell ! BTW, she is NOT tech savy in the least.

Stuart


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy mothers day to all mothers =d god bless!!!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy mothers day everyone. I hope you all enjoy the sun and have an awesome day. 
Maureen Happy mothers day to you. lol That was cute.
Claudia have a good mothers day and get your 72g already.


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

Happy Mother's Day to everyone


----------

